# What's a fair price for an electrician to rewire Breaker box and Meter Box? Galveston



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

My breaker box went underwater and my meter did also-so I need to install a new breaker box and meter box-the meter is broken (bubble busted) and that's Center Point's problem, but the Breaker Box and Meter Box are my problem. I need an electrician to install a new Breaker Box and meter box and hook-up same. Two Things:

1. Anyone know a good electrician for Jamaica Beach Area-Galveston? 

2. How much should it run to do that?

Thanks!


----------



## sfajacks89 (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm selling a 47 year old home in southwest Houston, and one of the items that came up during the inspection was the age of the breaker box. I got a quote of $2800 to replace the breaker panel and meter box. After some negotiation, they came down to $2400. I don't know if this average or not. I've only been able to get one company to come out for a bid. The others are too busy.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

*SFAJacks89*

Thanks-that's kind of what I've heard-actually higher-even $3000+. BTW-went to SFA in '75 (left and ended at UT). My deer lease is at Alazan on Lake Nac.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I just got a bid for $2750


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

i had the same issue in dickinson...Sparky Electrical in Galveston did the job quickly and on schedule. Be aware that to replace the meter requires a permit and city inspection, so hire a licensed electrician to do it.
On time, done right...but it cost me 3200.00...


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

If you are just changing out it isnt that hard to do yourself and can be done for around 300 tops.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Just last week I had Weeks Service Company come to my home in Santa Fe and install a new breaker box (outside), a new meter can and riser. I had purchased my own breaker box (it's a combo breaker box/ transfer switch). I paid $450 for the breaker box/transfer switch and the amount I paid Weeks is considerbly less that what you folks have been quoted.

I suggest you call Mont's Weeks Service Co for an estimate.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

breaker box and weatherhead with a roofjack about 500.00 tops for parts and material..now add another 500.00-600.00 for labor ,,,thats a fair price...like piledriver said do it yourself...the copper wire is the biggest cost,,,go to lowes or home depot and pick up a breakerbox with all the breakers and the main for around 200.00......talk to a guy we hooked up yesterday and he paid 900.00 for the whole job in the LaPorte area.but that was a friend of a friend type of deal..good luck,


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

you did say "re-wire" not "replace"....re-wire a metercan and wheatherhead with new copper would come no where close to 2,700.00 dollars,,,watch your money..


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

I paid 2k to have mine redone, New breaker box and meter box and had to add a couple things to get it up to code.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I replaced my box when the power was out for a few weeks. I did not have a main cut off. Replaced it with a 200 amp for less than 200 bucks. Copper wires / bus

Some neighbors up here have paid around 750 for a box installed from a lic. electrician... Humm

The power company can come by and shut the power off if you request it ( CenterPt does )

Good Luck



Piledriver said:


> If you are just changing out it isnt that hard to do yourself and can be done for around 300 tops.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Ditto, as 'PileDriver' suggested. 1st, get CenterPoint to disconnect the wires from the weatherHead and same time call to see if CtrPt will supply the meter box to match what-ever meter they will be installing, Pick-it-up and ask to what length should the new heavy wires be, coming out of the weatherHead for CtrPt to work with. Buy your breaker box and breakers, WeatherHead, wire and pipe, flashing-boot . Re-ck the most recent meter-height code in the area, they change sometimes and req the meterBox 2b beside the loadCenter. Try to stay with 'Square 'D' brand. Install a tarp around your load Center work area so the spying eyes will not rat on ya if they see you are doing most of the labor. 
Disconnect each blk wire(s) with ea breaker at a time, and label wire where-goes, and breaker size. Take many close pics, if you are new at this.
This task should not cost you no more than the parts from the big-box store and Lic Tech's 2 hours to add the blk wires to the breakers, commons to the buss, big wires from the meter box to the Main Breakers and face plate.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

spying eyes,, i love that song!


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

Jamaica Cove said:


> My breaker box went underwater and my meter did also-so I need to install a new breaker box and meter box-the meter is broken (bubble busted) and that's Center Point's problem, but the Breaker Box and Meter Box are my problem. I need an electrician to install a new Breaker Box and meter box and hook-up same. Two Things:
> 
> 1. Anyone know a good electrician for Jamaica Beach Area-Galveston?
> 
> ...


You may be able to do it yourself. There's really not much to it. Talk to the city inspectors office; my dad did it and he's not a licensed 'lectrishun. I am, but I've already got a full time job. That's "full time" as in I've been at work every day since September 8th. 
I wish you luck, sir!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

There is a lot more to it than you realize. The grounding and bonding is one of the most important parts.
100 ampere single phase service and meter loop should not be over $1000.00 and a 200 ampere service and meter loop should not be over $1400.00.

$2400.00 is definatley a gouge job. You're looking at 4 hours labor usually tops. 

Get these guys to break it down parts and labor. Thats one way to get a contractor that overcharges to the table. He'll be ambarassed( or should be). Don't let em give you the old ( but it takes permits deal). permit for that job is around $35.00.

Biggie


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

I just paid $2,500, but had more work done. Had 200 amp panel moved up into a bedroom, a secondary panel installed in the storeroom below he house and a new meter box. That may be a little high, but it is done.

GY


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bigwater said:


> There is a lot more to it than you realize. The grounding and bonding is one of the most important parts.
> 100 ampere single phase service and meter loop should not be over $1000.00 and a 200 ampere service and meter loop should not be over $1400.00.
> 
> $2400.00 is definatley a gouge job. You're looking at 4 hours labor usually tops.
> ...


Bingo on Biggie !!.. Mont's crew from Weeks Services in League City came all the way across town..pulled out my 40 year old 90 amp breaker box..replaced it with new 200 amp..new power sleeve and meter loop...the whole she-bang was under Biggie's est. of 1400.. Great job...on time..worked without even a lunch break and had my new whopper of a NG back=up gen installed in about 8 hours work...including installing a new transfer box for the gen..

Well worth every dime...we've had THREE power outages since the installation ranging from 30 minutes to four hours and the system kicked on in 8 seconds each time..couldn't even tell what was happening unless I went out in the back yard to see if the gen was running...

Big investment but worth every dime for us...We're TOO old to be wrassling around 50 pound gas cans 3 or 4 times a day for two weeks..not to mention tearing around a tore up city like "Mad Max" tryin' to find gasoline...

Just another kudo for Weeks (and the only 'kick-back' I got was a "Seasoned Citizens 10 % Discount"....). After reading all this thread I really feel good about my 'estimates' and installation..

:cheers: to the whole Weeks' organization...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I had my panel replaced at work and it cost me $700. The guy is a friend of mine. We went with a recycled panel and parts were around $350. He spent about 4-5 hours working on it but that included pulling some new wire. I would think that $1200 would be reasonable. Problem is getting reasonable work done right now.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Find out if you can do it "yourself" if you pull your own permit. Some cities will allow this and some won't. I would be willing to come down and give you advice on what to do. It will save you a ton of money. I was in the business for about 20 years and it is not difficult at all to change out a service.


----------



## tx flatfish (Oct 28, 2005)

If you have not had this fixed pm me.I work the next three nights.But will be off fri thru sun.You get the parts and supply help.I can show you how to do it.Galveston should let you get a homeowners permit.ive been an electrician for 12 years and just did a couple meter cans in galveston for my aunts house.no charge for helping .


----------

